# Total Noob Here!



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

OK...I finally have a basic cast down with my new rig. 

It came with backing, floating line, and already had a tapered leader tied on the end.

I have beat the crap out of the leader while practicing in the back yard.

Question:
Can I just tie on a length of 8 to 10# test fluorocarbon leader material (like I use for in inshore rigs)? Or, do I have to use a tapered leader?

Also, if using tapered leader then do I need a tippet?

I'm ready to go tomorrow, but I haven't stocked up on fly fishing tackle yet (I do have flies, but I really didn't think about leader until a few minutes ago!!!!).


----------



## knobcreekman (May 4, 2013)

In short, no, you do not have to use a tapered leader. The purpose of the taper is to help control how your fly turns over and lands by how it transfers energy from the cast down the line to your fly. So for instance, a properly tapered leader will turn over a bulky fly while still allowing it to land as gracefully as possible on the water with full extension of your line. Since you're a self-described "Noob", you don't care about that. And a lot of the fish around here don't care about that either since they're not typically as spooky as their cold water brethren. That being said, I would recommend something heavier than 10lb flouro if you have it. I know a lot of guys that are running straight 20lb flouro and then a tippet. Mono in that range will work also. I would recommend a tippet so that you're not clipping away at your leader all day. Tie your leader on and put a loop knot in the end (I prefer the non-slip loop knot). Then tie your tippet to the loop.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Mr K is right, you can fish non tapered, but your going to want to go tapered as you progress, chances are that tapered leader you had would not have lasted long against what your going to catch in the salt, doubt it was heavy enough. Not likely they supplied you w/a $7 plus leader :no:. 

Learn to tie the Blood knot, Surgeons knot, and a loop knot of some sort, I use a Surgeons loop, then you can make your own leaders on the cheap, you'll enjoy your casting on another level when it all comes together for you!! :yes:

PS don't forget to report, the FFin' section been has real slow.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

knobcreekman said:


> In short, no, you do not have to use a tapered leader. The purpose of the taper is to help control how your fly turns over and lands by how it transfers energy from the cast down the line to your fly. So for instance, a properly tapered leader will turn over a bulky fly while still allowing it to land as gracefully as possible on the water with full extension of your line. Since you're a self-described "Noob", you don't care about that. And a lot of the fish around here don't care about that either since they're not typically as spooky as their cold water brethren. That being said, I would recommend something heavier than 10lb flouro if you have it. I know a lot of guys that are running straight 20lb flouro and then a tippet. Mono in that range will work also. I would recommend a tippet so that you're not clipping away at your leader all day. Tie your leader on and put a loop knot in the end (I prefer the non-slip loop knot). Then tie your tippet to the loop.


This +1000.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the advice.

I didn't take the fly rod out of the locker today...just too windy (I could barely cast a spinning setup!!!)

I am familiar with most of the knots described below.

Glad to know that fly fishing around here can be a lot easier with the rigging than for a mountain stream in Montana!

I'm going to use 15# fluorocarbon leader between my main line and the fly for now.


----------

